# Florida Keys Fishing



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking to make a trip in mid Jan. Right now looking at Key west area. Any recommendations, dos or donts? 

RedJada


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

A little open ended of a question...Have you been down to the keys before? I would keep Islamorada on your list (1/2 way b/w Miami and Key West) Check out Bud N Marys. They have a number of different charter captains...different rates, split charters etc.

Also, if you are targeting a specific species, it may dictate when you want to go. Apologies if this is not relevant based on your experience...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The wife and I spent almost a week just fishing bridges and shore and had a blast! You never know what you're going to catch.
We finally rented a boat and had a blast with Spanish Macks.
I'm more partial to Marathon Key. You can always take a bus or drive to Key West. Marathon is more fishing oriented, Key West seemed really built up to me.

Good site here - http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

It is a kinda of open ended question. I have never been there so really dont know what to expect. I would like to do some sail fishing or even marlin. I have been looking at the Marathon area but it seems like Islamorada keeps coming up in conversation.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

In all honesty, I don't think there is anywhere in the Keys where you can't have fishing fun. Just depends what you want to target, I guess.
I could pretty much spend a week there just drifting shrimp on my steelhead rod and be a happy camper.


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

My wife and I travel to Islamorada quite often, unfortunately I dont get out to fish much when we go (she is a beach bum). Like others said, fishing can be good just about anywhere, just depends on what you want to do. Backcountry / Flats fishing on the gulf side in the mangroves. Charters for ocean fishing. I think sailfishing is pretty good in January, think marlin are typically a little later (March April). Not really sure of your budget, but if you are going for sailfish you are likely looking at fishing well offshore on a big head boat. ($2000 grand a day) unless you can get on a split charter.

My recommendation would be to call up a local charter and see what if any advice they can offer (obviously they are going to try and sell you a trip).

Not sure if how you are getting down there...but we typically fly in FLL instead of Miami or Key West. Tickets are usually at least $200 cheaper out of Columbus (may be cheaper in Cleveland). If not staying in immediate Miami or Key West you will need a car anyway. 

Best of luck...


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Funny thing, your the 3rd person to mention Islamorada. And I was researching just that. Budget wise, if were going to do it were going do it. I'm thinking flying to FLL and driving the rest of the way, looks like a short drive. Been looking at hotels and some on them on the water offer fishing gear you can use. Plus, looks like there a place where you can swim with the dolphins. That pretty much has the wife sold. As far as a charter, gota be off shore deep sea. Sail fish, Marlin, Shark. The bigger the better.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All that mention of flying down reminded me of something.
You might want to check out the Amtrak Autotrain.
6hr. drive to Lorton, Va., they put your car on a car-hauler, you get a room (everything from little sleepers to full rooms with showers).
Train leaves at 4:00 pm., you get a very nice dinner in the dining car,
cocktails or wine tasting (if you like), go to sleep, wake up and get off train at 8:00 a.m. near Cape Canaveral.
It was actually cheaper to load up all our gear and take our own Jeep than to fly down and rent a car.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Top of the Food Chain said:


> My wife and I travel to Islamorada quite often, unfortunately I dont get out to fish much when we go (she is a beach bum). Like others said, fishing can be good just about anywhere, just depends on what you want to do. Backcountry / Flats fishing on the gulf side in the mangroves. Charters for ocean fishing. I think sailfishing is pretty good in January, think marlin are typically a little later (March April). Not really sure of your budget, but if you are going for sailfish you are likely looking at fishing well offshore on a big head boat. ($2000 grand a day) unless you can get on a split charter.
> 
> My recommendation would be to call up a local charter and see what if any advice they can offer (obviously they are going to try and sell you a trip).
> 
> ...


 Looks like I have the fishing thing figured out. Now I am looking at hotel/resorts in Islamorada . Man, there are so many. Looking at the reviews, you always have to good and the bad. So they dont help much. Top, where do you usually stay when your there? Looking for personal experiences and/or recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

When I fish Islamorada and Key Largo, I usually stay at the Holiday Inn at Key Largo. It is at mile marker 100 and has a marina and two pools. As others have said, there are a lot of good options in the Keys!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

If driving?

Make a stop at the WalMart in Homestead Fl. Last big store before entering the Keys. Buy up your gear, hooks, leaders, lead sinkers etc.. You'll be using much larger stuff down there than your used to. 
Buy a lobster glove $6/7$, orange funky looking but will help you & save your hands from the fish. It seems that most fish caught from shore have NASTY spines & what not. DO NOT stick your fingers in any of those fish mouths, even with the gloves on. Trust me on this one!

Any bait store will guide you in the right direction. 

A 5 gal. Bucket (with lid) from home to keep live shrimp. A oxygen bubbler 2of them (battery powered). To keep them shrimp alive, with extra stones for airation. Many bait stores close early, so you keep live bait alive for 6 to 8 hours.

A small cooler with frozen ice packs to keep, frozen shrimp, frozen squid, etc..

A comfy portable seat. Many bridges down there have access to the base. This way you can fish under the bridge, Now one has currents flowing from Atlantic to Gulf & vica versa. 

Heavier line than your used to, ultra light just does not cut it.

A larger cooler for transporting filets back. Most larger food stores have dry-ice.

A good filet knife. When you buy your license get those free hand-out on fish I.D. You'll need it, to identify those critters. Some strange looking fish.

Try to hook up with a local to guide you in fishing from shore. Easy to find, many welcome the company.

At night be prepared to share the area with home-less people sleeping under the bridges, they won't bother u, but at times looking to bum a smoke.

Have at it looking forward to you reports when ya get back.

Nik,


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

A lot of good info Nikster. We are flying into Miami and driving the rest. I have a seen a few places were we can rent poles. But your info is good to know. Ill be looking for that walmart. Also, thanks for the tips on the fish, teeth, spikes and all. I was kinda wondering about that but thought we would figure that out when we got there. But now I have a little in site.
As far as accommodations, Looking for something right on the beach, single level. Would like to sit on the porch in the morning/evening looking out over the ocean while we drink out coffee/beer.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> All that mention of flying down reminded me of something.
> You might want to check out the Amtrak Autotrain.
> 6hr. drive to Lorton, Va., they put your car on a car-hauler, you get a room (everything from little sleepers to full rooms with showers).
> Train leaves at 4:00 pm., you get a very nice dinner in the dining car,
> ...


Now that there is some good stuff. I had no idea you could do something like that. Kind of a vacation in a vacation.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

[QUOTE You might want to check out the Amtrak Autotrain.
6hr. drive to Lorton, Va., they put your car on a car-hauler, you get a room (everything from little sleepers to full rooms with showers).
Train leaves at 4:00 pm., you get a very nice dinner in the dining car,
cocktails or wine tasting (if you like), go to sleep, wake up and get off train at 8:00 a.m. near Cape Canaveral.
It was actually cheaper to load up all our gear and take our own Jeep than to fly down and rent a car.

WOW Creekcrawler,,, I'd like to 'talk' to you about that! 
3 or 4 years ago, the Wife & I wanted to "TRAIN" our bikes down and hop all over the Southern End of Florida,,, fishing etc.
I was told by Am-Track (back then)that the trip down from Ohio, MIGHT take 3 DAYS!!! By the way of DC and down the COAST. Like 5 STOPS 
And cost something like $450 bucks just for the 2 BIKES,,, ONE WAY!!
SO, I went out and bought a Toy-Hauler/camper!
I SURE HOPE, THAT THE TRAIN TRIP COSTS & TIME TRAVELING have changed?

Maybe you could post a little more info, your Autotrain trip times and costs? How many STOPS?
Thanks
jer


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Jer - There is only *one stop* on the Autotrain, and that's to change the crew. I did see some fellows loading Harleys on to a special wheeled carrier that they could put on with the cars. They towed
the bikes down and left their truck at the train station.

Not sure on the cost - Just go to Amtrak's website and look under Autotrain.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Kind of a vacation in a vacation


Yes it is! Never thought of it that way.

Am looking forward to doing it again this spring!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Hey Jer - There is only *one stop* on the Autotrain, and that's to change the crew. I did see some fellows loading Harleys on to a special wheeled carrier that they could put on with the cars. They towed
> the bikes down and left their truck at the train station.
> 
> Not sure on the cost - Just go to Amtrak's website and look under Autotrain.


Thanks CC I'll check it out,,,
We usually head down in Jan OR March. 
Lobster & Shrimp season,,, vrs. SPRING BREAK/ Bike Week?????

FYI, Here's a few of my favorites;
http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58

http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/tabid/153/Default.aspx
http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Home/tabid/103/Default.aspx
or
http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/
http://www.gulfcoastpierfishing.com/


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fly into Ft Lauderdale (cheaper than Miami), rent a car and drive down to Marathon. Stop at World Wide Sportman in Islamorada on the way down. (That's the saltwater Bass Pro there). Check in at "Captain Pip's" at mile marker 47.5. It's just before you hit the 7 Mile Bridge. There you have your choice of accomodations, from a basic room to a 2 or 3 bedroom bungalow. AND a 20' boat comes with your room rate. Yes, there is a boat included in the room rate. Rates range from $225 a night and up. That's like getting a room for free considering what boat rental is. And you can upgrade the boat if you want to as well. And it's right on the water- no carting gear all over the place. They also have several guides who will go with you on your boat to show you what to do. This is MUCH cheaper than paying a guide to take you out on his boat. 

My buddy and I went down in December a few years ago. We stayed in the Garden guest room and had a 20' ChrisCraft center console with a Yammie 115hp on it. Split two ways it was dirt cheap for a room AND a boat. And the boat was YOURS while your were there so you could leave gear in it if you wanted to. The place was nice, the boat was good and the location was great. It was waaaay too windy for us to get out to the reef or beyond so we spent the long weekend fishing around the bridge. First we drifted shrimp or live bait around the bridge pilings to catch jacks. Then we'd fillet the jacks and through the fillets out weightless on the big rods for sharks. We caught a bunch of bull sharks in the 6'-7' range and they will kick your behind! Also caught some smaller "brown" sharks (that's what they called them) and two big nurse sharks. It was a great trip as far as catching goes but we never got very far out as the wind was bad.

Remember that the wind is ALWAYS a factor in the winter in the Keys. It is a constant. But with the extreme selection of what to fish for you can always do something. 

UFM82


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks UFM82. I Looked up Captain Pip's and looks like a great place. Defentaly on my top 3.


----------

